# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Sibiri1234 (9. März 2012)

Hi ich suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Die E-Mail Adresse meines Accounts ist Compass7hv@web.de


----------



## longfire (9. März 2012)

Kann dir morgen eine Anfrage schicken für Malfurion Horde

invite in ne Gilde sowie diverse Unterstützungen sollten kein Problem sein


----------



## Panpod (9. März 2012)

Biete nethersturm Allianz oder aegwyn Allianz.
Taschen und startgold sowie eine aktive Gilde ist kein Problem!
Einfach kurz ne pm oder Skype allanonnn

Bis dann


----------



## msmaegges (9. März 2012)

Biete RdA auf dem Server  Anub'arak (Allianz) an. Heute jederzeit möglich. Wenn gewünscht mit Startkapital und Aufnahme in große und aktive Gilde.


----------



## Terni (9. März 2012)

Hi hätte Angebot Server Dun-Morogh Horde. Es gibt ein Blizzard Shop pet nach Wahl wenn du 30 Tage zahlst. Sag bescheid wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## Naithen2012 (9. März 2012)

melde dich wennde ne anfrage auf frostwolf horde willst


----------



## Galaxus2012 (9. März 2012)

Rolle rausgeschickt 

Gruß

Galax


----------

